
Judge Forces Apple to Help Unlock San Bernardino Shooter iPhone - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/san-bernardino-shooting/judge-forces-apple-help-unlock-san-bernardino-shooter-iphone-n519701
======
ceejayoz
> The judge ruled Tuesday that the Cupertino-based company had to provide
> "reasonable technical assistance" to the government in recovering data from
> the iPhone 5c, including bypassing the auto-erase function and allowing
> investigators to submit an unlimited number of passwords in their attempts
> to unlock the phone. Apple has five days to respond to the court if it
> believes that compliance would be "unreasonably burdensome."

Somehow I doubt any of that's possible.

------
xsmasher
Well, good. It should require a court order (and the associated paper trail)
before Apple opens up private user data to scrutiny.

